# iPhone and Do Not Disturb Notifications



## turnermw (Oct 9, 2019)

Since upgrade our iPhones to iOS 13.1.2, the phone is automatically turning on the DND feature of the radio. This is happening in our 2017 Nissan Rogue and our 2016 Nissan Sentra. Apple cannot figure it out so they said the radio firmware needs to be updated. Is anyone else seeing this? If so, do you have a fix? Thanks.


----------



## Spowers (Oct 25, 2019)

Had the same issue, googled for an hour before I found this;

Turn off your radio
Hold down the “enter settings” button 
A settings menu will pop up, select “Bluetooth”
Scroll to the very end and select the “auto reply” option. 
Turn the tune/scroll knob to “off” and push the “enter settings” button

Hope this helps!


----------

